# Cual es la Corriente Nominal?



## psyrotz (Feb 3, 2009)

Hola foreros

a lo mejor mi pregunta es tonta...

pero me confundo mucho con lo de corriente nominal...

ejemplo:

tengo un motor de 3HP su voltaje es de 440V trifasico y consume 4.5A.

mi pregunta es los 4.5A aperes se dividen entre las 3 fases o cada fase debe de consumir 4.5A. dando un total de 4.5 x 3 = 13.5 A. Cada vez que se conecte. y si se divide entre las 3 fases entonces 4.5 / 3 = 1.5 A por fase.

esa es mi inquietud y tambien la longitud del cable influye en su calibre?

Saludos son preguntas tontas pero no eh encontrado solucion.

Gracias


----------



## krit (Feb 3, 2009)

La corriente nominal es por cada fase, o sea 4,5 amperios por fase.
Lo que no esta bien es el calculo que haces de 3 fases por 4,5 igual a 13,5 A. ya que al ser un motor trifasico la suma es vectorial y no lineal.
Segun las formulas (que ahora mismo no las se) si que influye la distancia pero a no ser ser que quieras poner un cable de 500 o 1000 metros no es necesario tenerla en cuenta.


----------



## psyrotz (Feb 4, 2009)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta...

tenia esa duda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2009)

Si mal no recuerdo creo que era 4,5 por √3 
En cuanto al cable si es demasiado juso, ya con 50 metros se nota !


----------

